# New YouTube channel. old music library warhorse. Getting Heroic on short notice!



## tzilla (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey all, so I discuss on my channel finding that sweet spot, meeting the quota demands of music libraries with efficiency and maximum musicality. I don't claim to be The Dude, but I can't deny that I've been doing this full time for 21 years. 
On yesterday's 3-part series, we explore getting epic and heroic while sad and alone in our social-distancing pants.


----------



## robgb (Feb 13, 2021)

I posted about your channel earlier. Come on, guys, lets get Todd more subscribers!


----------



## tzilla (Feb 13, 2021)

robgb said:


> I posted about your channel earlier. Come on, guys, lets get Todd more subscribers!


I think we just bonded, Rob.


----------



## tzilla (Feb 14, 2021)

I just added timestamps to these last 3 videos, I'm hoping viewers will find it easier to digest these longer videos.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Feb 14, 2021)

tzilla said:


> I just added timestamps to these last 3 videos, I'm hoping viewers will find it easier to digest these longer videos.


The timestamps help Todd. I had already subscribed anyway just because of your sense of humour. But yeah the timestamps definitely help. Also appreciate that you keep the language PG-13 so um, please don't change that.


----------



## tzilla (Feb 15, 2021)

crossrootsdoc said:


> The timestamps help Todd. I had already subscribed anyway just because of your sense of humour. But yeah the timestamps definitely help. Also appreciate that you keep the language PG-13 so um, please don't change that.


I will keep bleeping any minor bleep ups! LOL


----------

